# ftp server doesn't accept users



## neo36 (Oct 23, 2003)

hey pals! today i tried get rid of the ftp server coming with osx and installed pureftpd instead. i had it running before. sadly, pureftpd didn't accept usernames and passwords, i.e. it says "login incorrect". so i switched back to the original lukemftpd which comes with osx. now this one won't accept passwords anymore, too.

what's wrong?? any ideas?


----------



## Ziutek (Nov 9, 2003)

Give CrushFTP server a try. I've been running it for a while, and have been very very happy.

Joe


----------



## emh_alpha1 (Mar 3, 2004)

Did anyone ever solve this problem? I've got the same problem with Panther xServe. Won't allow users to connect. Service is running fine etc so why not?



			
				neo36 said:
			
		

> hey pals! today i tried get rid of the ftp server coming with osx and installed pureftpd instead. i had it running before. sadly, pureftpd didn't accept usernames and passwords, i.e. it says "login incorrect". so i switched back to the original lukemftpd which comes with osx. now this one won't accept passwords anymore, too.
> 
> what's wrong?? any ideas?


----------



## octane (Mar 3, 2004)

Do you have your firewalls enabled?

If so, have you enabled the ftp port filtering to allow ftp connections?..


----------



## emh_alpha1 (Mar 3, 2004)

nope no firewall. it used to work just fine and nothings changed, but we had a power cut earlier and i'm wondering if thats screwed something up.

might just run disk tools - nothing else seems to work. still responds with:

530 Login incorrect.
ftp: Login failed.



			
				octane said:
			
		

> Do you have your firewalls enabled?
> 
> If so, have you enabled the ftp port filtering to allow ftp connections?..


----------



## octane (Mar 3, 2004)

emh_alpha1 said:
			
		

> ... but we had a power cut earlier and i'm wondering if thats screwed something up...



That might have had an influence on things, to say the least!

If you're running an Xserve, you really ought to be using a UPS.

They're not that expensive and they are worth every penny.

So far, I've weathered two storm-induced black outs, numerous brown outs and a plethora of fuses, shorts et cetera...


----------

